

YACHT piracy - original gear interview - maryrosecook
http://waferbaby.com/setup/2009/01/09/yacht

======
billturner
What's more interesting is a response blog post by the author of one of the
audio plugins that YACHT was pirating (esp. the comments):
[http://www.analogindustries.com/blog/entry.jsp?msgid=1232779...](http://www.analogindustries.com/blog/entry.jsp?msgid=1232779669878)

